# My furry family



## Rammy (Apr 18, 2018)

I love all the posts where members put pictures of their families or furry family members so I figured Id post some of mine.






My chickens in the coop.




 Cosmo and Lucy. Cosmo is the one in front.





Lucy is the terrier mix. Andrew was a shih tzu I had. He went to puppy heaven. He is the one next to Lucy sleeping. The black cat in front is Midnight. The tabby is Demon. He earned that name. The black cat in the back is Snuffy. He went to kitty heaven last year. He was almost 18 years old.
I have some outdoor cats I need to take pics of later on and will post those when I can.

Rammy


----------



## TAH (Apr 18, 2018)

There all so cute! 

I think all cats earn the name demon just about, lol. (I like cats).


----------



## Rammy (Apr 18, 2018)

He got that name as a kitten. He would jump on my older cat Snuffy all the time and knock him down. One day I yelled, " You little demon, stop jumping on Snuffy!" The name stuck.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2018)

I like cats, but we had to give ours away when our DD married. Our DSIL is terribly allergic to cats, can't breathe, and breathing is rather nice. Bottom line, we'd rather have our DSIL than a cat. Your cats look happy and comfortable and well loved.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 18, 2018)

I always say my animals eat before me. I never get to sit or sleep alone. As soon as I sit or lay down, I have everyone on top of me. I dont mind. They are my family.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 18, 2018)

I enjoy seeing pics of everyone else’s lives and loves!


----------

